# Interzoo 2012



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I found this very entertaining and since it has a lot of planted tanks, I thought some of you might as well. This was a large trade show that was held in Germany last year.


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Pam,

Thanks for posting the link, that was something to see. Can you imagine if we had industry shows like that in the US? I remember seeing a video on the scapefu webpage with a video of Oliver Knott doing an exhibition at Interzoo 2012. Here is the link if anyone is interested. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Id_KuVfR37g#!

I moved to San Antonio at the end of last year and really miss the DFWAPC, but luckily there are some great planted aquarium people here in San Antonio. Thank you to everyone in the club for sharing your great knowledge. One of these weekends I will make it back to Dallas for a club meeting.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Chris, it's great to hear from you!


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Chris, that was very interesting.


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks Michael, 

Its good to see the Dallas Club is still very active.


----------

